# spottypoo



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

any luck in finding a good home for lizzie? please, keep us informed. 

i wanted to post this in the other thread but it was closed


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been wondering about her too--she may not want to post anymore.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i hope that she does post, i still want to know about lizzie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been in contact with Spottypoo. We chat on a regular basis. She does not feel inclined to share her personal experiences with the forum any more.







(







I wonder why?







) 

She is the one that requested Joe close the thread. The personal attacks were way out of line. It is one thing to offer suggestions and opinions, but the personal attacks could have been left off. My grandma always taught me..."If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all!"

Lizzie will be fine. Regardless of Spottypoo's ultimate decision. She is a smart mommy and she will do what is best for Lizzie.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i guess i can understand.

still. a lot of us still care what's going on. whatever i think about her decision to give up lizzie, i still care and want to know what's happening to lizzie.

oh well.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 2 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I have been in contact with Spottypoo. We chat on a regular basis. She does not feel inclined to share her personal experiences with the forum any more.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I too "speak" with her on the "outside", can you all blame her for not responding. The personal attacks were totally uncalled for and in VERY poor taste. I too will say to trust that where ever Lizzie goes will be with heartfelt thought, prayers and tears from her Momma....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> The personal attacks were totally uncalled for and in VERY poor taste.[/B]


I agree and they always come from the same people.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 2 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I have been in contact with Spottypoo. We chat on a regular basis. She does not feel inclined to share her personal experiences with the forum any more.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I thought some were way hard on her too. The personal attacks were cruel. I don't understand no matter if you agree with someone's post or not--why get personal and so hurtful? I wish the best for HER and Lizzie-I know she'll do whats best. Please let her know that some of us do care about her. I'm sorry it came to this.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I too wish her well in her search for a new home for her puppy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jun 2 2005, 06:08 PM
> *I too wish her well in her search for a new home for her puppy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68310*


[/QUOTE]

I sent a couple PM's the night of the slander on her. The reply I got made me feel she really loved her dog, and she would do what was best for both. It is really a shame that the posts got so nasty. I would hope that it never happens again. In my opinion, how can one say they have a love for a dog, yet have such hatred in their heart for a human being?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 2 2005, 06:19 PM
> *It is really a shame that the posts got so nasty.  I would hope that it never happens again.  In my opinion, how can one say they have a love for a dog, yet have such hatred in their heart for a human being?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68319*


[/QUOTE]



You are SO right!







Very good statement!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it is important to use something all adults should have and that is "restraint". There may be times when any number of us may _want_ to say something mean to someone. Just because we _can_, doesn't mean we _should._


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 2 2005, 06:44 PM
> *I think it is important to use something all adults should have and that is "restraint".  There may be times when any number of us may want to say something mean to someone. Just becaue we can, doesn't mean we should.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68335*


[/QUOTE]















Right on!















Goes back to the "If you can't say something nice" theory!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I to talk with Spottypoo "outside" and have been for a while now since we live near each other. She has tried many ways to deal with her puppy. 

She post her problems and we all responded with what help we could offer. Then when she posted that she surrendered, I was sad of the response she received. Some things in life just don't work out the way we expected them to. I was proud that she was willing to find Lizzie that perfect home. 

Many times after I brought Puddles home, I wanted to give up and thanks to my husband, he would remind me he's a puppy and would take over. So in one perspective I kinda know where she's coming from. 

I wish her and Lizzie all the luck and hope things go well for them both.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Well, you all know how i feel. lol


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Can't we just all get along?!?!?!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think Lizzie's mom was reaching out trying to come to terms with her decision and any kind words of encouragement would have helped her immensely.
Unfortunately in a site where there are so many people there will always be people who don't agree, it is human nature. Personal attacks are definately hurtful to the person receiving them, and most likely intended to do just that.
I think Lizzie's mom made her dicision with a lot of heartfelt thought and I am sure she will place her puppy into a loving home with someone who will give her the care and attention she feels she can no longer give. I also think this decision is breaking her heart right now and she needs all the compassion she can get to get through this trying time.
I for one wish her well and admire her for having the courage to realize that Lizzie will be happier elsewhere rather than being kept simply because of what others may think.
Let's all get behind Spottypoo and open our hearts, heaven knows we all have had to make hard dicisions at some point in our lives.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I must say that the other thread was one that made me cry...this is a woman who has a disease which is causing havoc in her life (no matter if others have it or not, this is her experience with the disease), and she wanted a lap dog to help ease some of her pain (maybe depression, fear, loneliness, etc.) She tried every thing she knew how and asked others for help too....she loved that little one enough to say that it would have a better life with someone else...it took courage and much love to do what she did for the betterment of the little one. 

I really thought she was attacked which I have not seen often on this site...I hope I don't again. 

Just please remember...there but for the grace of God go I.

I hope she knows there are many on this site who admire her abililty to make the hard choice.

Susan


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

There are so many posts on this thread that I so totally agree with







This is the point alot of us have been trying to get across for a VERY long time.I hope poor spottypoo will come back and join us.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 3 2005, 09:53 AM
> *I think Lizzie's mom was reaching out trying to come to terms with her decision and any kind words of encouragement would have helped her immensely.
> Unfortunately in a site where there are so many people there will always be people who don't  agree, it is human nature. Personal attacks are definately hurtful to the person receiving them, and most likely intended to do just that.
> I think Lizzie's mom made her dicision with a lot of heartfelt thought and I am sure she will place her puppy into a loving home with someone who will give her the care and attention she feels she can no longer give. I also think this decision is breaking her heart right now and she needs all the compassion she can get to get through this trying time.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree 100% .


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm sorry for opening this thread, i didn't mean to get the arguments started again..


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 3 2005, 11:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Actually I think by reopening the thread it may give those of us who care the opportunity to express how we truly feel. Hopefully Scottypoo will see that not all of us think badly of her, and that we do care about her, and want to wish her well and would love to hear from her and know how she is. I for one would like to be able to chat with her and if I can be of any help to her through this difficult time I will be here for her.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 3 2005, 08:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jessica, please do not be "sorry" for opening this up again. I think that the thread has shown the positive people that are here and the way many of us feel. I truly believe it will help clear the air so to speak, and maybe if Spottypoo is reading it she will know that the majority of people here support her in whatever decision she has to make. I do not think these posts in this thread are arguments, they are people stating their support for her. There will always be someone here that does not agree, and they will have to mature and learn that often times, ones opinion is best kept to themselves for the sake of others feelings....that's what friends are....don't feel bad, please, you did NOTHING wrong









Melana


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma+Jun 3 2005, 12:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jessica, please do not be "sorry" for opening this up again. I think that the thread has shown the positive people that are here and the way many of us feel. I truly believe it will help clear the air so to speak, and maybe if Spottypoo is reading it she will know that the majority of people here support her in whatever decision she has to make. I do not think these posts in this thread are arguments, they are people stating their support for her. There will always be someone here that does not agree, and they will have to mature and learn that often times, ones opinion is best kept to themselves for the sake of others feelings....that's what friends are....don't feel bad, please, you did NOTHING wrong









Melana
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68611
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well said Melana, I agree 100%


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Another one with 100% agreement.

Susan


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jun 3 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Another one with 100% agreement.
> 
> Susan
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68639*


[/QUOTE]

i agree with everyones agreement


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

For all of you sweet, kind and generous people who have responded to this thread, and who have sent me personal PMs -- I thank you VERY much for your kind words and heartfelt support. I was truly amazed at all of the outpouring of love and support -- completely unexpected.









I'm going to name a name here -- please forgive me for a moment. drcathy, it seems to me, has issues that only she can take care of herself. I never took any or her negativity or character bashing (or anyone else's) personally. I can only feel sorry for what must be a truly miserable life she lives. Perhaps as she gets older and matures, she will see how important it will be for her to get along with people in her chosen profession of veterinary medicine. Best of luck to her.

As for Lizzie....this sweet, dizzy, completely aggravating and annoying little brat.... I am taking things one day at a time with her - literally. I really DO love her although she has done everything possible to make that as difficult as possible. She has matured to the stage now that she will sit on her butt and look at me with those EYES. Throw in that slight tilt of her head and I've got no strength left. Why does she have to do that to me?!?









I have changed two things in my own behavior, and it seems to be paying off: I play fetch with her for 10 minutes at a time, 4 times a day, inside the house which I can manage even during bad MS days. After 8 minutes, she's pooped and wants to rest. At that point, I put her back in her playpen and she quietly nods off on her nuzzle nest, allowing me many hours of peace and quiet to get my work done. The other change is that I talk to her more. She responds in kind by her expressive glances and her "howls." How cute is that?!!

I refuse to say whether I'm keeping her or not -- that's the joy of taking it one day at a time. I have committed to her in the past and it almost got me committed!!!







So, for now, we will play with and tease each other and smooch each other and cuddle and kiss each other. For now.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

one day at a time, way to go, hope it works out for you two, Maggie was VERY energetic when we first got her, her "puppy" stage was trying to say the least but she has became such a wonderful and personable little doll but she still has that playful pup in her but over time we all have "come into our own" and things are great, i hope it works out for you too


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good to hear from you again







One day at a time is the way to go! Good luck to the both of you


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes one day at a time. As time passes and she gets older she will quiet down.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Spottypoo,

Glad you are back...we really do care about you both. I am glad that one day at a time will be your strategy. 

Was your little one neutered yet...this really does calm down some...and age does do this too. My Teddy is a year and he is so much calmer...although he was really not hyper before. 

Good luck everyday...and please remember there are people out here that pray that your days are healthy and that your lap is full.









Susan


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Spottypoo, you can ONLY take it one day at a time, both with your illness and Lizzie. Just remember no one walks in your shoes and therefore NO ONE can pass judgement on you. I'm sure that all of us, especially those who are entering a field that will come across many many such experiences will soon learn to be less judgemental and more supportive because we are all in this boat called Life together.

I'm happy that Lizzie and you are enjoying each other one day at a time and I'm sure if that changes you will do what is best for little Lizzie. I do think she will calm down in time and perhaps become the ideal lap dog you need. In the meantime, wrap yourself with the love and friendship that we are offering you.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Who could resist this silly little girl, so tired from playing that she couldn't even make it all the way on her bed?


















She woke up long enough to get re-situated...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Those are such sweet pictures of Lizzie







What a sweetheart!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE pictures...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It's sure good to see you Scottypoo and Lizzie too.







Your pictures show one very content and relaxed little furkid.
Just take each day as it comes and enjoy each new little surprise that Lizzie sends your way. Every special friendship has a different beginning, some are instant and many need time and patience to develop but once that bond and love begins to grow I truly feel that you will have that closeness, love and loyalty that your little Lizzie can give.








Take care and please keep us posted on your progress, we do care and we are here for you with our support and love


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks so sweet!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Best of luck to you and Lizzie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

SpottyPoo, I have read through all the posts on both threads and all I can say to you is that you'll know what the right decision is for you. I am thrilled to see you posting again, and I do wish you much luck in whatever you decide to do. You are certainly taking the high road and I am so glad that our paths have crossed. 

BTW, those pictures are adorable.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome home....


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

spottypoo, 

i am so happy that this whole mess was resoloved. i want you to know that i was very supportive of your decision. tessa is a handful at times, if not most the time, but i went through the same thing with my other puppy. she is almost 9 months and she is more of a lapdog than my malt is at 4.5 months. my rottie sits on my lap when i watch t.v. and i love it, now please note, she is 83 pounds, but i still love her. i'm a tiny girl, 5'2" (97 pounds) but when i have skin kids they are going to sit on my lap too!!!! even at 90 lbs! so morgan is just like a skin kid to me! i still snuggle up in my mamma's lap at age 21, after all, i love her to death. 

anyway, my point is that i, just like you, wanted a calm, lap dog. i could not con tessa to sit in my lap even with handful of jerky sticks!!!!!! she much rather romp around with her big sister (my rottie). i am waiting for tessa to come around too and i am almost sure we will both have what we want when the puppy stage is all over. hang in there. i'm so glad you are back....









love, 

nousha, tessa, and morgan


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan spottypoo


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Tessa, I love your siggy! How do you get it to rotate like that?

Since I'm in the bragging mood, I thought I'd post two more pictures. I can't believe these bows stayed in her hair for 2 whole hours...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jun 4 2005, 07:36 PM
> *I'm going to name a name here -- please forgive me for a moment. drcathy, it seems to me, has issues that only she can take care of herself. I never took any or her negativity or character bashing (or anyone else's) personally. I can only feel sorry for what must be a truly miserable life she lives. Perhaps as she gets older and matures, she will see how important it will be for her to get along with people in her chosen profession of veterinary medicine. Best of luck to her.*


please no more rude remarks about other members

good luck with ur Lizzie whatever u decide


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Rude?? You think that was rude??

Here's rude: BITE ME.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jun 6 2005, 12:11 AM
> *Rude?? You think that was rude??*


yes i think it was rude of u to say that, and u know why the other thread was closed

ur just starting it over again


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jun 5 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Rude?? You think that was rude??
> 
> Here's rude: BITE ME.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You messed up! You had everyone on your side, and then you had to be a hypocrite and write that...









Now you look just as bad as the people that you are mad at


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Spottypoo, this is what u wrote on the other closed thread

>>>>

*Really -- somebody needs to go ahead and close this post. And shame on those of you who were rude to me and my supporters.*

<<< 

 Post #41 

remember when u typed that on the other thread and now ur being rude to cathy?


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jun 5 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Tessa, I love your siggy! How do you get it to rotate like that?
> 
> Since I'm in the bragging mood, I thought I'd post two more pictures. I can't believe these bows stayed in her hair for 2 whole hours...
> ...


[/QUOTE]
awww...Lizzie looks so cute.....looks like she actually likes getting her picture taken! Ruby Jean runs for the hills when I get the camera out!! Do you groom her yourself or do you take her in? (sorry I can't remember if you've said)...she's so white. --an two bows? that would definitely be a miracle around here--lol--I'm so glad your back.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I must have missed those precious pictures yesterday somehow.... oh, she looks sooo cute!!! .... and that sparkle in her eye.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jun 6 2005, 12:11 AM
> *Rude?? You think that was rude??
> 
> Here's rude: BITE ME.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

      

what the heck??


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 6 2005, 07:32 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


       

what the heck??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69470
[/B][/QUOTE]

Before all this starts ups again, I think Spottypoo is still smarting from all the attacks and couldn't help sending a little one right back. Remember, we are all human. In my life I have a slight probelm with honesty. I am too honest. I believe in getting what is bothering me off of my chest, get it out in the open and moving on. I feel we are all adults and can deal with it. But some people are more sensitive than others. I have often told people that if I do something they don't like, please let me know. I think otherwise it festers inside and causes resentment. Anyway, Spottypoo, only you know if you can handle your baby or not. I have a muscle disease, the name is too long and no one will know what it is anyway, very rare. When we got Jack, I was lucky to have a teenage daughter that would help out with play time and potty time. Otherwise I might have thrown in the towel. I think she gave it a good try and I stand by her decision. Her malt deserves a good home whether that is with Spottypoo or someone else. I stand behind whatever decision she makes. Take care.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Jun 6 2005, 01:20 AM
> *remember when u typed that on the other thread and now ur being rude to cathy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69441*


[/QUOTE]

no shes not being rude to cathy, she is responding to a post from cathy that was so bad I had to take it down and ask cathy not to post here any more if she hadnt anything better to say, if you had read that post you wouldnt be making these comments I'm sure


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Jun 6 2005, 01:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
First off, I could care less what you think, Mee. And secondly -- the other thread was closed BECAUSE I ASKED JOE TO CLOSE IT.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

now, if EVERYONE can help get this thread back on track and about Lizzie it would be appreciated


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jun 6 2005, 10:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shes not being rude to cathy, she is responding to a post from cathy that was so bad I had to take it down and ask cathy not to post here any more if she hadnt anything better to say, if you had read that post you wouldnt be making these comments I'm sure
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69527
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jun 5 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Rude?? You think that was rude??
> 
> Here's rude: BITE ME.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't think this is very mature of you. And if you are accusing other of being immature...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 6 2005, 09:38 AM
> *now, if EVERYONE can help get this thread back on track and about Lizzie it would be appreciated
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jun 6 2005, 09:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shes not being rude to cathy, she is responding to a post from cathy that was so bad I had to take it down and ask cathy not to post here any more if she hadnt anything better to say, if you had read that post you wouldnt be making these comments I'm sure
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69527
[/B][/QUOTE]









This is SO true! 

I saw the original post that was removed and to be honest..."Bite me!" is a very TAME response in comparison....
I don't know that I could have been that nice had it been me!









And now, back to Lizzie!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Love the pictures of lizzie, so cute


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Lizzie and Momma....just checking up on you two to see how your weekend went!! It is truly a "one day at a time" venture with these little ones....they can be so MUCH trouble at times. I just love her groom!! She certainly looks the perfect angel doesn't she














but we all know the truth at this age don't we....those "who me" eyes and the destruction all around them!! Hang in there kiddo, age will calm them down!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I sure hope you're right, SissiesMomma! She is sweetly sleeping on her nuzzle nest at this very moment, and it's so hard to believe the havoc she reeked just yesterday. :lol: 

It seems that most of the pics I get of her are taken in her playpen which would lead you to believe that she stays there 24/7 -- truth is, it's the only time she's not in perpetual motion, and I can actually get a picture instead of a blur. 

BTW - today Lizzie is 9 months old!! The last time we will ever count her age in single digits.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

They DO have their days.....Sisse had been down pretty much from the spay and being sick afterwards....BUT....on Sunday she was "feeling her oats" so to say and she went on a rampage through the family room....seems we learned how to get things off the end tables. So....all around her like a "halo" was, notebook paper, kleenex, the new T.V. guide, Joe's money and credit cards (the C.Cards now have teeth marks in them and dents and will all have to be replaced)..the T.V. clicker (which now has some buttons chewed off) a plastic bottle of hand lotion (boy was that a mess to get out of her fur and she can't have a bath because of her surgery)......and among all this MESS was this little white ball of fluff, lotion hanging off her beard hairs, on her paws and all over the carpeting.....I wanted to just strangle her!! She was asleep on the floor when we went out to the Studio for ONLY 10 MINUTES !!!!   ....So, what did I do??? Proceeded to pick everything up, toss it out, get the lotion out of her with baby wipes (like THAT worked) and told myself "bad momma, you took your eyes off her for to long, let her have the run of the place and did NOT confine her, it's my fault my puppy got into mischief). So, I spent a few minutes CLEARING OFF the tables and they are naked except for the lamps.....see, everyone has a bad weekend now and then!! I too am hoping for "calm and collected" here in the near future...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jun 6 2005, 11:24 AM
> *I sure hope you're right, SissiesMomma! She is sweetly sleeping on her nuzzle nest at this very moment, and it's so hard to believe the havoc she reeked just yesterday.  :lol:
> 
> It seems that most of the pics I get of her are taken in her playpen which would lead you to believe that she stays there 24/7 -- truth is, it's the only time she's not in perpetual motion, and I can actually get a picture instead of a blur.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Happy 9 months' birthday to Lizzie!!

I know what you mean about a blur..... 99 out of 100 shots of Catcher are just a blur, also. Kallie has gotten to where she will sit if she sees me get the camera out but Catcher hasn't "gotten" it yet.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ahhh!! I love these pics!! Thanks for sharing them with us!!!!!














I hope all is going well for you guys!!! Happy 9 month bday to Lizzie!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is so cute! Glad to see that you are still posting Spottypoo. Keep us updated.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> First off, I could care less what you think, Mee.[/B]


only thing i'm posting about this..

don't you think that's a little harsh? she didn't say anything derogatory to you at all, and yet you're telling her that basically anything she has to offer.. you don't care about?

maybe i'm missing something.. but you don't need to mini-attack her when she wasn't involved in any attacks on you.










btw, those lizzie pics are very cute.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Valletta is also 9 months old...it's like having a teenager in the house. The good, the bad and the ugly. She gave me quite the scare today...she got into a package of pipecleaners and had gotten one almost down her throat. I had to reach in and pull it out, fortunately, she hadn't swallowed it. Seems the stinker went into my pantry, got the lid off the craft box and picked the pipecleaner. Needless to say the craft box is now on the top pantry shelf. I'm just glad I was right there to get it. Anything that is not a puppy toy has become free game for her. She takes it into her mouth and starts running around the family room and kitchen. I just read Kristie's post re:Lexi and nothing in life is free training. I think I'm going to give it a try. She has been a little angel up until the past few days. Maybe it has to do something with the weather getting warmer.....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ahhhh, yes. The teenage stage can get pretty ugly...just when Peanut finished up his bad stage I went ahead and got a puppy...







What was I thinking!?!?!







I just try to remember that by this time next year I will have two perfect little angels (I hope...







)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Funny you should mention the teens.....Sadie and Sassy will be 11 months in a few days. They've both taken to shredding the pee pads. What the heck? My daughters and I have been gone for a week, but my husband is home and I've had a pet sitter going over during the day. I guess they're bored. Whatever it is, the shredding has evidently become a habit, so I have that to deal with when I get home. Never a dull moment.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Those two cute faces doing anything bad? I just don't believe it Ms. Magnolia!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I can hardly believe it either. We're heading home tomorrow. I can't wait! My three babies have been missing me. I hope the 2 puppies are just bored and this will all go away when I get home. When they do something bad it is all I can do to not laugh out loud. With us moving MK into her new condo, this is NOT a good time for them to start getting into things.....new carpet, refinished floors, new furniture, etc.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Spottypoo...I was gone last week and am just now catching up...sorry to hear all the negative stuff on the other thread...I wish you and Lizzie well...


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Don't tell me I have to deal with a teenager in my adorable precious Izzy.







Having gone through 6, count 'em yes SIX, skin teenagers, I hoped to never do it again. In fact, when the grown kids tell me I treat Izzy and Cricket better than I treated them I reply, "It's because Izzy and Cricket will never be teenagers!!!" I read these horror stories and I just can't imagine Izzy doing any of them, she has been so good from day one. 

Run Izzy Run! No bad stuff for us!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I love all these stories of angelic babies destorying everything. They aren't all that way when young however. I have one that has never destoryed one tiny thing in house, car or RV. He never put a chew mark on even one little thing, and still plays with the same stuffed bunny I gave him for his first Easter 13 yrs. ago! I've patched a few holes on ole' bunny that have come along from being shaken severely, but he still looks pretty good. Frosty has amazed us all these years because of his perfect behavior when it comes to not touching anything, including food within his reach, unless we say it's OK.







I have evidently been wrong in my belief that his behavior was a Maltese trait! Good thing I read your stories before getting another puppy. What a surprise that would have been.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Jun 7 2005, 01:53 PM
> *I have evidently been wrong in my belief that his behavior was a Maltese trait!  Good thing I read your stories before getting another puppy.  What a surprise that would have been.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Isn't that truth!!!?????
Sounds like you are definetely in the minority...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex is not really a destroyer either. Occasionnally he has chewed on one of my shoes and the handel of one of my purse. He has also taken out my little address book from one of my purse and completely ripped it apart. But, like my husband said, "it's your fault, next time you put your stuff were it belongs". But he loves to steal my undies, that's for sure. He will push open (with his nose) the sliding door on our bedroom closet to get in there.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Jun 7 2005, 11:53 AM
> *I love all these stories of angelic babies destorying everything.  They aren't all that way when young however.  I have one that has never destoryed one tiny thing in house, car or RV.  He never put a chew mark on even one little thing, and still plays with the same stuffed bunny I gave him for his first Easter 13 yrs. ago!  I've patched a few holes on ole' bunny that have come along from being shaken severely, but he still looks pretty good.  Frosty has amazed us all these years because of his perfect behavior when it comes to not touching anything, including food within his reach, unless we say it's OK.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is Ruby to a T. She isn't destructive--loves to play but just doesn't tear anything up. Anywhere--she has toys everywhere but doesn't really tear them up. (well she does have one stuffed animal with the stuffing coming out)....but we were pretty proud of her for that







-- we wish she was a little crazy sometimes. But she's the sweetest dog -- and very calm --. Next puppy we get I want to be somewhat crazy. ha ha...


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy is a very good girl also. I leave her ungated and uncrated when we go away. I often wish I had a movie camera to see what she does when we're gone but to this day we haven't seen any damage. (other than the desk top mishap when she got stuck up there







) She plays with her toys and uses her pee pads like a seasoned ol' yeller. She has plenty of spunk though to keep us laughing at her maltese antics.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

How cute!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't blame them, it's all your fault.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jun 8 2005, 11:33 PM
> *Today I rushed home and then we had to right back out to a meeting.  So I grabbed a small sample bag of dog food to give to them as a few treats as we rushed out the door.
> 
> In my haste I thought I had put the open bag back in the cupboard, I did not see it on the counter or thought I did not LOL.  Anyways we come home to a bag that had been torn open and all the food from the sample bag gone.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That has happened with the cat treats at our house!








I am SURE it was a team effort!








Craig says our cat, Little Bit, and Brinkley remind him of Garfield and Odie...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

SpottyPoo, I missed the first thread about Lizzie but I want to say I'm rooting for you and Lizzie to have a long and cuddly life together. I don't know if boys are different from girls in dogs the same way they are in humans but Pico's puppyhood was a bit of a trial just because he was a puppy!

He was not destructive except to get into wastebaskets and scatter the contents and chew the tissues. He never chewed anything else in the house, shoes, cords....nothing.

BUT, he was energetic and I swear I must'v thrown his sheepskin toy and his stuffed kitty a MILLION TIMES A DAY! I do not exaggerate. My husband and I would trade off playing with him and it was always SUCH a relief when he finally tuckered out and crawled on our lap and crashed!

And he loved to go outside so we would take him out dozens of times a day even though he would only potty half that time. Aaargh!

But then he grew up and is the most cuddly love bug you could ever wish for. He still loves to go out a read his pee-mail and check the air-mail for catscent so we still take him out for that as well as for potty breaks. But he's worth every second, every hour we put in. He has not pottied in the house in over 3 years. Ever! He still likes to show us he is keeping tabs on our housekeeping by shredding any napkin or tissue we might leave in his reach but he's just a love.

That is what I hope you can get to with Lizzie, in spite of the extra challenges you face with your illness. If not, you obviously love Lizzie and will do what is best for her.

One last thing: don't let yourself get riled over immature, unthinking comments make by a FEW on this forum. They represent a tiny minority who need to learn restraint. I understand this because my husband is one who, if he thinks it he has to say it, and he is gradually learning that it is NOT NECESSARY and even at times completely wrong-headed to speak his mind.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jun 9 2005, 12:33 AM
> *Today I rushed home and then we had to right back out to a meeting.  So I grabbed a small sample bag of dog food to give to them as a few treats as we rushed out the door.
> 
> In my haste I thought I had put the open bag back in the cupboard, I did not see it on the counter or thought I did not LOL.  Anyways we come home to a bag that had been torn open and all the food from the sample bag gone.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That would make for a great Garfield movie


----------

